# Question for Inch and other Zoomie types



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2004)

With the annoucement of the MHP probably at this time only minutes away, do you guys think the Sea King could be re-roled to a cargo helicopter, troop lift or even AEW? Or is the airframe too far gone?


----------



## Inch (23 Jul 2004)

The problem with the Sea King is the airframe, we get fire lights in the hover, replacement parts that don't line up because of metal fatigue in the airframe, the list goes on.  New avionics is the least of our concerns.  Re-roling the the SK won't fix any of the problems we're having, she's just a tired old girl that certainly did her part for more years than most machines. 

Just my $0.02

Cheers,


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2004)

Thanks for the response...I kind of figured that but you never know unles your confirm with the SME.


----------

